# VWL Expansion



## littlestar (May 12, 2016)

Anyone hear any timeline for an announcement/sales on the Villas at Wilderness Lodge expansion project?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 14, 2016)

Construction began in the Fall of 2015 and is expected to continue through 2016 and 17. Here is a report from January: http://blog.touringplans.com/2016/01/06/wilderness-lodge-construction-update/

Given the extent of the construction, we chose Saratoga and Kidani Village at AKL for our stay in July.


----------



## Dean (May 22, 2016)

The names have been confirmed.  This also essentially confirms the expectation that it would be a separate resort and not an expansion of the current VWL now renamed Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## littlestar (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Also thanks for the link, Dean, on the name announcement.  I am surprised they renamed the existing VWL.


----------



## Dean (May 22, 2016)

littlestar said:


> Thanks for the replies. Also thanks for the link, Dean, on the name announcement.  I am surprised they renamed the existing VWL.


I agree, the names seem a little complicated and out of place.  What'll be most interesting are where the points end up and the villa types.


----------



## littlestar (May 22, 2016)

Dean said:


> I agree, the names seem a little complicated and out of place.  What'll be most interesting are where the points end up and the villa types.



We were over there looking around about a week ago and it looked like at least four floors of the main lodge closest to VWL were gutted - we could see daylight from the front to the back looking from the main pool area.


----------



## rfc0001 (May 24, 2016)

littlestar said:


> Anyone hear any timeline for an announcement/sales on the Villas at Wilderness Lodge expansion project?


*Historical timeline*.  No sales date, however *April Polynesian sales* indicate 16-month until PVB is sold out (at current rate) or 30-months at average rate.  The new resort was announced as part of the *press release* below:


> _*PRESS RELEASE*: Name Announced for New Disney Vacation Club Development at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Celebration, Fla. (May 19, 2016) – Today, Disney Vacation Club announced the name for its *new development currently under construction at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge.  The proposed 14th Disney Vacation Club Resort will be known as Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge.
> *_





littlestar said:


> Thanks for the replies. Also thanks for the link, Dean, on the name announcement.  I am surprised they renamed the existing VWL.





Dean said:


> I agree, the names seem a little complicated and out of place.  What'll be most interesting are where the points end up and the villa types.


The rumored name was Copper Creek Cabin and _Villas at Wilderness Lodge_, which would have implied the new resort was part of the old resort (Villas at Wilderness Lodge).  The new names do not overlap, indicating two _completely separate resorts_:

*Boulder Creek Villas *at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
*Copper Creek Villas and Cabins* at Disney's Wilderness Lodge


----------



## Dean (May 24, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> The rumored name was Copper Creek Cabin and _Villas at Wilderness Lodge_, which would have implied the new resort was part of the old resort (Villas at Wilderness Lodge).  The new names do not overlap, indicating two _completely separate resorts_:
> 
> *Boulder Creek Villas *at Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> *Copper Creek Villas and Cabins* at Disney's Wilderness Lodge


The original press release seemed to indicate they would be different as well as common sense since they would have had to extend the current resort first or at the same time to combine them.


----------

